# Amplificación MICRÓFONO ELECTRET



## pizarra (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola!!! soy un estudiante de electrónica y tengo que realizar un trabajo con un MICRÓFONO ELECTRET. Necesito amplificar la salida, a ser posible utilizando un amplificador operacional TL082, pero no tengo claro el circuito de amplificación.

Alguien me podría ayudar??

Gracias.


----------



## JV (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola pizarra, tienes que ver en la hoja de datos los circuitos de aplicacion, ahi vas a encontrar un circuito amplificador para que uses.

Saludos..


----------

